# Whizzer w/H motor, restored.  Worth?



## mickeyc (Jun 2, 2021)

Looks good.  What's it worth?


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 6, 2021)

Nobody has an idea what this Whizzer might be worth?  $2,000, $3,000, $4,000?  Rebuilt motor with very low miles, only missing air cleaner.


----------



## skeezer (Jun 6, 2021)

Engine is worth $1000-$1300 to some if rebuilt properly and it looks good. Bike, I don't know, Some are bringing crazy prices. Prices for complete bikes are down right now,

Skeezer


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jun 13, 2021)

How good is the pin striping?  Is it a standard color? ETC


----------

